# Anyone over 50 recently diagnosed with IBS



## lethalpg61 (Oct 8, 2018)

I am new to this but not young like the typical IBS suffers, I am 61. Although I suspect I have had for years. Still waiting for official diagnosis from Gastro doctor. I have right side abdominal pain and some on the left side, constipation, gassy and belching some. Pain comes and goes, but has been steady for the last 3+ months. Have had blood work, ulta sound, stool test, allergy panel, endoscopy, stomach emptying study and CAT scan. As of now all tests are negative and still waiting on the CAT scan result. The endoscopy show mild acid reflux. I have been in a lot of pain for months. Any advice I can get would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi lethalpg61 -

Well, as much as I hate to admit it I'm over 50 (I'm 52). I've never been formerly diagnosed with IBS (or IBS-C to be more exact), but believe-you-me, I have it!

Read this when you have the time (click on below link to read):

'The ABC's of Chronic Constipation (aka IBS-C)':

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/325690-the-abcs-of-chronic-constipation-aka-ibs-c/

P.S. We also have a constipation forum right here you might want to post in:

https://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/forum/14-ibs-constipation-ibs-c-and-chronic-constipation/

Good luck & keep us posted!


----------



## Wolfgrl (Feb 17, 2017)

I am 70 years old and did not get IBS until I was about 63 years old. I can certainly sympathize with you as this can be totally debilitating. I found that gastroenterologists, in general, know very little about IBS and are poor at treating this disorder. I had to experiment with various recommendations on IBS websites to come up with a cocktail of pills that would bring mine under control. I do not have constipation, but have diarrhea. Since I needed to stop going to the bathroom, I started taking large amounts of calcium which causes constipation to stop the diarrhea. You may have to read other comments from people who have had some success controlling constipation. Have you tried adding fiber supplements to see if they will help. The website "HelpforIBS" sells a soluble fiber that she claims will regulate both diarrhea and constipation. I also take a anti-depressant called Nortriptyline which also causes constipation. With a combination of calcium tablets, nortriptyline, and Librax I am able to control my IBS to a great extent along with a diet that pretty much eliminates everything that you want to eat and contains primarily chicken, rice, no dairy, basically no foods containing large amounts of fat such as red meat or dairy such as cheese, no acidic foods like tomatoes, orange juice, lemon juice, etc. I have had to experiment with foods and drugs for years until I found a combination that works to control this disease.


----------



## Vherle5 (Jun 21, 2014)

I am 72. I have had very mild symptoms of IBS related to anxiety in the past but it only lasted for a very short time when I was younger. It got worse after I moved to Arizona 6 years ago (at age 66) and have had attacks every few months since then. Started out as IBS-C. Now it is IBS-M. Trigger is always anxiety and stress. Had a severe bout last year which lasted 4-6 months until a September of last year.

A month into the IBS last year, it led to depression which in turn perpetuated the IBS. Once the depression improved with antidepressants, the IBS also improved and I was symptom free until today after following the Monash IBS diet.

I felt I was starving and surviving on 5 or 6 types of foods. I am a vegetarian, have diabetes and hypertension and GERD. So diet is very restricted. Anytime I added anything else even those okayed by Monash diet, (acidic foods like grapes or kiwi) the GERD would flare up and lead to lower GI symptoms and bloating. I think our bodies tolerate and adjust less when we are older. Also we feel the symptoms more sharply.

I have decided to stay off all acidic foods or gas causing foods and stick to bland foods. Also lots of breathing meditation to decrease stress and tension.


----------

